# New to me ram2500



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Picked it up for $16,488 07 hemi. I love it only had it two days. Now to get the plow and gooseneck rails in it!


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

sharp looking truck good luck with it


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My uncle used to have a 2003 2500 Hemi that he plowed with and it was a hell of a plow truck. Good luck this Winter with it.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks needs exhaust and a cool air intake!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

You need to start a "Silver Dodge Project" to compliment "The Purple Dodge Project" that is on this forum. Nice looking truck BTW.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

thelettuceman;1842219 said:


> You need to start a "Silver Dodge Project" to compliment "The Purple Dodge Project" that is on this forum. Nice looking truck BTW.


agreed!! go check my project out, I did everything from exhaust to k&n air intake to a bunch of mechanical stuff and other stuff


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

So, you've got a 7.5 "Meyers" ez classic on it???


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

not yet but will shortly just have to get it put on


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Tires from old truck on today!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Can't wait to try them out plowing.wesport


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice rig! Good luck with it


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks I think it will work great!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like the tires, Nice RAM 2500!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

What kinda tires are those? Can't quiet make it out.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice truck, she'll plow like a beast.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hamelfire;1844017 said:


> What kinda tires are those? Can't quiet make it out.


They are chapperal mt's


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Selling the Meyers setup and getting either a western 8' pro plow 2 or a hi kier conventional 8'


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Leaning towards the western pro plow 8'


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

pick up my 8' pro plus western by the end of the week! cant wait then install myself and hopefully the snow starts flying soon.payupwesport


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Picked up plow today they don't have a module till Monday! I get the mount and wiring on truck I can go get the plow from them they have it all put together! Getting 8' pro plow series 2 ultra mount 2


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Should have my cold air intake from summit today it's the same thing as a k&n only without the stickers. Uses k&n filter and all will get some pictures when it comes and of the install. Thinking of turning this into a project thread of the stuff I'm doing to the truck.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Got plow mounted today all but the isolation module that won't be here till Monday. Next is cool air intake tomorrow will have some pic of that to load tomorrow!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

One more finished product


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't know why all the sudden the pictures are side ways?


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Got my new intake on yesterday. Got it from summit racing it's their brand that I guess k&n and them went together on. $199 shipped and everything says k&n!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's some during the last one is stock sorry for the sideways pictures for some reason my iPad post them sideways everything is good till they post!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

During install


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Truck is lookin' good.
How about a picture of the 88 Jeep !!!!!!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Everything on the tailgate


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Can already feel a difference can't wait for the exhaust that will make a big difference


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Last one for today sorry so many post it will only let me post one at a time


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

You'll love the intake. What kind of exhaust you putting on? I got a cat back flowmaster, thing is sweet. In a few years I wanna completely re do the exhuast, staright dual from the motor, headers, new piping, new cats, 2 flowmaster 50 series mufflers. Thats would sound bad ass.
looking good!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Getting flowmaster 817507 stainless system!


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

fireboy5722;1858499 said:


> Getting flowmaster 817507 stainless system!


Nice you getting the same system as me except mine is the aluminized steel. I wasnt gonna pay more money for just stainless. Autoanything.com has everything for good prices and lots of deals.
cant wait to see that flowmaster on there, make sure to make a video so we can hear it!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Most definitely will!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Love the new intake, with it and stock exhaust I gained 1.5 mpg on the lie-o-meter can't wait to get the flow master exhaust and see where that gets me. And holy hell the throttle response is awesome.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Got the plow today ready for white stuffpayup


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Think I'm going to put a thrust welded muffler on the hemi till I can get my stainless system! Single in single out 3" muffler


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Got muffler on it on Friday like it it's a thrush welded 3 in 3 out.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Got gooseneck in today


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Can anyone tell me why my pictures are posting sideways?


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Moved the plow for better access thought I snap a pic or two got my plow buddy pierce in the one!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

try this again even have one of the next generation plower my beautiful daughter on my fire gear. 2 months old in this pic


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Cold as hell here today wish we had white stuff though!


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice Leather… N5A or N6A? Look's like it needs a couple first due fire's to get her salty.

I've been rocking a leather since my first year on the job. I retired my N6A when I got promoted because I couldn't bring myself to paint it red. 10 years and dozens of fires and she was looking nice. Actually repainted it once with new tetrahedrons and Bourkes after a couple nasty jobs which caused the paint to peel off in sheets and melt the Bourkes. More fires and more patina. Looks good sitting on the shelf next to my dad's old school N5A.

Now I have a red N5A which has a long way to go to hang in the same circles as my original.

Retired, but still my favorite.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

why no B&W fifth wheel/gooseneck hitch?? cute kid btw....they only stay nice and easy for a short while, then they want everything or all your attention..Tell me about cold....what's with -0 temps and no snow??


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

N5a and thanks! Not b&w cause I like the ability to tie down off the rails and it's easier then the b&w for me!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Few flurries today but still nothing laying I'm ready for snow damn it lol!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nonexistent step is a back rack just not sure if I'm building or buying one!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Calling for 4-8" here on Wednesday hopefully get som action pics!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

*what do you guys heat your shop with?*

takes a pick up load a day two when real cold!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Had an issue today with my truck hauled the gooseneck empty to my father n laws(about 20 miles) got there went to rinse truck off so I shut it off and the hose was froze so I got back in truck and it wouldn't start. tried three times and nothing checked the fuses and got back in and it started any ideas?


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Got some pictures of new spreader and skid of salt, all 2500 lbs worth in the Hemi try to get them up loaded tomorrow!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

heres the pics first of the new spreader and the other three of the 2500 lbs skid of sand handles it pretty good.wesport


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

You have timbrens back there?


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

nope stock suspensionwesport


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

If your gonna run with that weight while plowing id look into some timbrens.


And that truck can handle alot more then 2500lbs  lol just saying


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

fireboy5722;1870686 said:


> Moved the plow for better access thought I snap a pic or two got my plow buddy pierce in the one!


Your dog does look very similar to Rusty. Good looking dog


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks mossman my dogs name is pierce, after pierce fire apparatus lol!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

dodgegmc1213;1892122 said:


> If your gonna run with that weight while plowing id look into some timbrens.
> 
> And that truck can handle alot more then 2500lbs  lol just saying


I know it can that's just what I had on at the time and room for in the bed lol. We where hauling it to job and letting the skids sit on site I will not be running with that weight just a spreader full while plowing for ballist!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

fireboy5722;1892516 said:


> I know it can that's just what I had on at the time and room for in the bed lol. We where hauling it to job and letting the skids sit on site I will not be running with that weight just a spreader full while plowing for ballist!


Calling for a nor'easter here over next couple of days anywhere from a dusting to 12+ inches lol put the speaker on tonight wait till snow till I put plow on. Had some power steering issues two pumps later all is good forgot to take pics though I'll get some action pictures if we end up getting snow!


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

fireboy5722;1895047 said:


> Calling for a nor'easter here over next couple of days anywhere from a dusting to 12+ inches lol put the speaker on tonight wait till snow till I put plow on. Had some power steering issues two pumps later all is good forgot to take pics though I'll get some action pictures if we end up getting snow!


You can keep that snow!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

some pics of the whole set up western 500 low profile spreader and 8 ft pro plow put some new guides on the plow today the ones with the flags drive me nuts. waiting for 1-3 inches tomorrow ending late evening.payup


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

next project is a deflector.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Not getting that 12+ you hoped for huh


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

fireboy5722;1896091 said:


> next project is a deflector.


I have never seen a deflector keep snow off my windshield.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

dodgegmc1213;1896093 said:


> Not getting that 12+ you hoped for huh


I wish we were but not getting it:angry:. at least need a plowable event I could use the money for Christmas.payup


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

mossman381;1896095 said:


> I have never seen a deflector keep snow off my windshield.


no Mossman but does help a little bit!


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

fireboy5722;1896100 said:


> I wish we were but not getting it:angry:. at least need a plowable event I could use the money for Christmas.payup


Yea we had some ice this morning that we had to treat but mainly rain all day, guess we could see a dusting to an inch tomorrow night but who knows


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

power steering pump problems shaft came right out back of pump!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Got a mig welder today,it's a 115/220 volt machine made by norstar seems like a good machine I'll get some pics tomorrow!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Just wanna wish everyone a Merry Christmas!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Christmas presents to myself!!!!!!! 220/110 machine time for some home built truck add ons lol


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like your welder. Looks like a good shop to work in too.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Shops nice to work in and welder seems to work pretty good gotta get some metal around and build my back rack


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

its been a while since I've been on here. Have a bunch of new add ons on my truck will get some pictures and add some time soon.


----------

